

Writing Hacks, Starting - danw
http://www.scottberkun.com/essays/54-writing-hacks-part-1-starting/

======
danw
"when people can't start they're imagining the precision of the end, all
polished and brilliant, a vision that makes the ugly clumsy junkyard that all
beginnings are, impossible to accept"

------
tigerthink
>Maybe revise something old and unfinished to get warm.

Are you kidding? _Everything_ I've written is old and unfinished.

